# Coast King Commander III



## wrongway (Jan 21, 2013)

A friend gave me this bike yesterday. It looks to be in pretty good shape......and it was free! I'm not sure what I'll do with it. maybe I'll visit our local Coast-To-Coast to see if they recall selling it. What year is it? It was too cold to linger in the garage yesterday to find out.


----------



## wrongway (Jan 21, 2013)

I see that the serial # is: R63128373.


----------



## jd56 (Jan 22, 2013)

Looks like a Ross chainring and "R" i think is also a Ross prefix of their serial numbers.
Unfortunately there is little resources on the serial numbers of these Ross's. 

RMS37 (Phil) or Classicfan1 (Stephen) or Adamtinker (Adam) may be of some help.

Still no free bike is a bad deal. And a chromed framed tanklight to boot!!!!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jan 24, 2013)

They all seem to show up at once! Another '63 CBC/Ross, this one built for Coast To Coast stores. Check out my two CBC bikes on jgood's 'Help with ID' post.


----------



## wrongway (Aug 2, 2013)

I was looking over this bike last night, thinking of getting it back on the road with minimal money and work. I noticed the tires say: 26x2.125. I thought that was Balloon tire size? Is that the right tire for the bike?


----------



## guajiro84 (Oct 18, 2014)

1960'sCoast king commander


----------



## mickeyc (Oct 18, 2014)

*Snow!!!*

Snow on the bike???  EEEEEKKKK!


----------



## oskisan (Oct 18, 2014)

*WHats that white stuff?*

What is all that white stuff on the bike? I'm on the west coast and we are sweating in 82 degree weather!


----------



## partsguy (Oct 19, 2014)

wrongway said:


> I was looking over this bike last night, thinking of getting it back on the road with minimal money and work. I noticed the tires say: 26x2.125. I thought that was Balloon tire size? Is that the right tire for the bike?




The correct tire size is 26 x 1.75 but I have seen balloon tires crammed onto middleweights before.

I just woke up so my brain juices aren't flowing real fast yet. Can you post a picture of the chain guard side of the bike?


----------



## wrongway (Oct 21, 2014)

I just saw that I had some responses to my bike. Yes, that is snow! It was a year since I first posted this. I have gotten it on the road for my wife even though she's not in love with it. I have thought about putting a 3 speed hub on it to make it easier for her. The wheels are rusty, but I doubt that it makes much sense to put a lot of money into it. I will try to remember to get a picture of the chain guard. It's in great shape and different!


----------



## wrongway (Oct 22, 2014)

Here is the chain guard. Great graphics yet! 





Somehow I got the idea that this is a '63 model. The chrome on the fenders and wheels is terrible. It might look good restored someday, though.


----------

